# wxWidgets



## perlovik (Mar 14, 2010)

hello everybody!

I want to learning the wxWidgets library [ http://www.wxwidgets.org/ ]
I have some problems with installing this library and compile a sample project

I install the following from /usr/ports :
 1.  wxgtk2-2.8.10_3
 2.  wxgtk2-common-2.8.10_3
 3.  wxgtk2-unicode-2.8.10_3

Sample project I get from http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Hello_World
And I make a main.cpp:

```
include "HelloWorldApp.h"

int main()
{
HelloWorldApp &app = ::wxGetApp();
return 0;
}
```


When I launch the terminal and typing:

```
g++ HelloWorldApp.cpp `wx-config --libs` `wx-config --cxxflags` -o HelloWorldApp
```

there is occur the following:


```
wx-config: not found
wx-config: not found
HelloWorldApp.cpp:2:23: error: wx/wxprec.h: No such file or directory
HelloWorldApp.cpp:5:20: error: wx/wx.h: No such file or directory
In file included from HelloWorldApp.cpp:8:
HelloWorldApp.h:7: error: expected class-name before '{' token
HelloWorldApp.cpp:10: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'IMPLEMENT_APP'
In file included from main.cpp:1:
HelloWorldApp.h:7: error: expected class-name before '{' token
main.cpp:3: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before 'int'
```

Please, help me to correct it and how to install correct the wxWidgets


----------



## bsdmonk (Apr 5, 2010)

Try this:


```
$ g++ HelloWorldApp.cpp `wxgtk2u-2.8-config --libs` `wxgtk2u-2.8-config --cxxflags` -o HelloWorldApp
```

If it works, you can create a symbolic link in /usr/X11R6/bin:


```
# cd /usr/X11R6/bin
# ln wxgtk2u-2.8-config wx-config
```

From now on and you'll be able to use wx-config like it is described in the wiki article you've mentioned above.

Enjoy!

bsdmonk


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 5, 2010)

I highly recommend compiling wxWidgets with *--with-motif* to get that truly authentic feel. (Your apps will look like crap though )

Actually, would anyone be interested in a wxMotif port?


----------

